# Die Gilde Noctuidae von Nethersturm sucht



## Khimura (23. März 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben,

die Gilde Noctuidae sucht aktive, nette und treue Member die 19 Jahre und älter sind. Derzeit suchen wir Heiler, DDs (keine DKs mehr bitte) und noch 1-2 Tanks als Unterstützung für unsere 25er Raids. Wir haben Naxx 10 / 25  clear, Satharion mit 1 add Clear, Archavon 10 / 25 Clear. Malygos sind wir derzeit dran. Wir sind eine zielstrebige Gilde die ständig versucht vorranzukommen. Bei uns wird auf höffliches und soziales Gildenklima geachtet. Solltet ihr interesse haben, besucht doch einfach mal unsere Webseite www.noctuidae-gilde.de


----------



## ricci (24. März 2009)

ich würde gerne etwas genauer wissen, Warum!? ab 19 Jahren.. bräuchte eine genaue erklärung.. 
- gesundes Gildenklime reicht da nicht aus.. da auch jüngere Leute Skill und Verstand haben.. 
--------------

danke im vorraus


----------



## Khimura (25. März 2009)

Das kann ich dir gerne erklären, vorab bemerkt haben wir auch Member die unter 18 sind und wirklich gut spielen und sich benehmen können. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt zwischen 25 und 30. Leider hatten wir in der Vergangenheit immer wieder schlechte Erfahrung mit ganz jungen Spielern gemacht, dass betrifft teilweise das Verhalten im Gildenchat oder öffentlichen Chats. Sicher kommt es vor das sich auch ein  über 18 jähriger daneben benimmt, leider zeigte uns die Vergangenheit das es öffter unter 18 jährige sind. Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass die Gildenleitung nicht bereit ist, es zu fördern wenn extrem junge Leute ihre gesammte Freizeit vor dem Rechner verbringen, da kann man sinnvolleres mit der Zeit anfangen. Des weiteren haben wir Raidzeiten unter der Woche bis 23 Uhr und leider in der Vergangenheit des öfteren den Fall gehabt das diese extrem jungen Spieler den Raid dann früher verlassen müssen. Aber wie gesagt die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel, wir haben auch schon jüngere Spieler aufgenommen, dann aber erst nach Proberaids.


----------

